# Holy Crap! moar Little Big Planet (Crispy - you will like this one)



## The Groke (Oct 7, 2008)

For anyone who has been following this game and is looking forward to the release, this is a must see video.

Cunning chap seems to have built a working simple calculator from a complex, physics-based level editor.

You need to watch to the end to understand the complexity of what was achieved...

Bodes very well for the game IMO


----------



## Crispy (Oct 7, 2008)

I am doing my best to ignore LBP because I don't have a PS3 and don't want to be tempted!


----------



## The Groke (Oct 7, 2008)

Did you watch the video though...?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 7, 2008)

Flash doesn't work on my work computer


----------



## The Groke (Oct 7, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Flash doesn't work on my work computer




Boo.

Watch it at home later.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 7, 2008)

I will 

I've seen computers made in physics games before btw, so don't expect too much pant wetting.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 7, 2008)

Crispy said:


> I will
> 
> I've seen computers made in physics games before btw, so don't expect too much pant wetting.




Oh.


Way to piss on my chips man.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 7, 2008)

Ok, I've wathced it now. It's much more complex than anything else I've seen like this, but I was expecting mechanical calculatioin with cogs and things, not loads of relays. Still, very good and consider my piss to be made of ketchup.


----------



## bmd (Oct 7, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Ok, I've wathced it now. It's much more complex than anything else I've seen like this, but I was expecting mechanical calculatioin with cogs and things, not loads of relays. Still, very good and consider my piss to be made of ketchup.



Tastes a bit vinegary tbh.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 8, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Ok, I've wathced it now. It's much more complex than anything else I've seen like this, but I was expecting mechanical calculatioin with cogs and things, not loads of relays. Still, very good and consider my piss to be made of ketchup.



Hooray, we can still be friends.



Got my hands on a beta key and had a play last night.

Utterly, utterly charming and even my wife (not a gamer) was inspired to pick up the controller and play 2 player along with me.

People are already churning out some pretty amazing levels with only the tools and pieces offered to them by the beta. 

I think it truly will be whatever people want to make of it; for some it will be an inspirational, endlessly joyful toy and for others, it will sit on the shelf gathering dust after a few hours play.

Still, if I were a professional games reviewer, I would give it 7 out of 10 overall purely for the tutorial:

How can one not applaud narration by Stephen Fry, accompanied by the gallery tune from Take Hart.

Utterly delicious.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 8, 2008)

Surprised there is so little excitement on the boards for this one.

Do we just have a relatively low number of PS3-owning urbanites or do you just not care?


----------



## bmd (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm unsure what the hooha is about tbh but it certainly seems to be generating a lot of interest. It's a game with little doll-like characters in that's platformy and you can make your own levels and then share them. Aaaand...

I think the thing is that it's really hard to look like an original concept these days because everything seems to have been done before.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 10, 2008)

been playing this over the weekend, a really great piece of software.


----------



## Jambooboo (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm still waiting for a major reason to buy a PS3. Think I'll hold off till some kind of iso loader arrives; can't see me buying many PS3 games when I can stick Wii games on a 10p DVD and 360 games on a 40p dual layer DVD. And while I've only got a 32" tv I'll make do with upscaled DVDs.

From all I've read LBP is good, but no killer app.


----------



## bmd (Nov 10, 2008)

Barking_Mad said:


> been playing this over the weekend, a really great piece of software.



What did you like about it?


----------



## Iam (Nov 10, 2008)

Jambooboo said:


> can't see me buying many PS3 games when I can stick Wii games on a 10p DVD



How many Wii games does it take before you've got 10p worth?


----------



## bmd (Jan 5, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> I'm unsure what the hooha is about tbh but it certainly seems to be generating a lot of interest. It's a game with little doll-like characters in that's platformy and you can make your own levels and then share them. Aaaand...
> 
> I think the thing is that it's really hard to look like an original concept these days because everything seems to have been done before.



Aaand...it's one of the best games I've ever played.

Especially multiplayer.

A platform game where your motivation to explore is driven by a wish to collect new outfits for your character, objects for building new levels and stickers for..erm...stickering sounds shit but it's great. I can't explain it any more than that because it just sounds shitter the more I try.

Get a couple or more of you playing it, having to co-op on levels to get the last few items and it becomes such a laugh. It's like how I imagined Wii games would be, but with better graphics.

I haven't started level building yet, tbh I don't think that's gonna interest me but you never know.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 5, 2009)

Swarfega said:


> Surprised there is so little excitement on the boards for this one.
> 
> Do we just have a relatively low number of PS3-owning urbanites or do you just not care?


 
I can't afford a PS3. Buy me one and I'll give a damn.


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2009)

Eme played it on a friend's enormo 50" Plasma screen when we were in New York.

It really is visually stunning but I can't be arsed with games that don't go "pow!" or "whee" etc etc.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 5, 2009)

editor said:


> Eme played it on a friend's enormo 50" Plasma screen when we were in New York.
> 
> It really is visually stunning but I can't be arsed with games that don't go "pow!" or "whee" etc etc.



Until I played it I'd have agreed with you Ed - I'm a drivin' and shootin' kinda guy.

But OMFG - what an amazing game!! I haven't bought it yet (this week) but I was completely bowled over


----------



## scott_forester (Jan 5, 2009)

I've got LBP and I agree it is charming.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2009)

People keep saying it's 'charming' but does that mean 'goodl? What do you do in the game?


----------



## Structaural (Jan 6, 2009)

Edge's game of the year IFAIK


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 6, 2009)

Got this for christmas. I have to be controller 2 though  means the house isn't mine and we've not even got onto building shit yet. It is charming, but I've not got much to report yet as I also got a Wii and my poor arms are incapacitated.


----------



## scott_forester (Jan 6, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> People keep saying it's 'charming' but does that mean 'goodl? What do you do in the game?



It is a run, jump and grab sort of game. The user generated levels are pretty random but as a level type games it is good.


----------



## onemonkey (Jan 6, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Ok, I've wathced it now. It's much more complex than anything else I've seen like this, but I was expecting mechanical calculatioin with cogs and things, not loads of relays. Still, very good and consider my piss to be made of ketchup.


yes, i was expecting something a little more difference enginey


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 2, 2009)

You can pick this up from £12.99 here.


----------



## mattie (Mar 2, 2009)

Cheers KE, just ordered it!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 2, 2009)

No probs, I see so many good deals (even got to the point I email CaG with em!) that I'm thinking of starting a 'hot deals' games thread on here...


----------



## Structaural (Mar 3, 2009)

It's good fun (especially if you've kids), the graphics are really beautiful and the physics engine is superb. Really basic movement, just jump, run and grab. Love it, played it for most of Saturday and got stuck on the Mexican snake explosion bit. There's something quite endearing about having Stephen Fry narrating most of it. My daughter hasn't quite got her fingers and thumbs around it but she's mesmerised by it. I need a second controller now...


----------



## bmd (Mar 3, 2009)

Structaural said:


> It's good fun (especially if you've kids), the graphics are really beautiful and the physics engine is superb. Really basic movement, just jump, run and grab. Love it, played it for most of Saturday and got stuck on the Mexican snake explosion bit. There's something quite endearing about having Stephen Fry narrating most of it. My daughter hasn't quite got her fingers and thumbs around it but she's mesmerised by it. I need a second controller now...



And then play coop with two others from here!

It's hard with two though, you've got to keep up with each other at some points, which I can imagine is a nightmare with three or four but really good fun all the same.

Great game and the design is just awesome.


----------



## mattie (Mar 5, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> No probs, I see so many good deals (even got to the point I email CaG with em!) that I'm thinking of starting a 'hot deals' games thread on here...



A very good idea.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah might post one up if I get time later.


----------



## mattie (Mar 6, 2009)

Landed today, waiting for the missus to get in so I can give it to her as a present - she was a bit underwhelmed by Farcry to be honest.

I'll let you know how I get on.  Both the game and whether I get lucky.


----------



## Utopia (Mar 9, 2009)

Brilliant game!, love it, its a platform done in such a wonderfully different way, so much depth & the physics are amaxing  so pretty to look at so even just watching someone else play it cool! 

The musics great too!

Highly recommended, even one to play with your significant other!


----------



## mattie (Mar 9, 2009)

mattie said:


> Landed today, waiting for the missus to get in so I can give it to her as a present - she was a bit underwhelmed by Farcry to be honest.
> 
> I'll let you know how I get on.  Both the game and whether I get lucky.



Bah.  Missus loved it, ironically so much so that I didn't get lucky as I couldn't get her to turn the fucking thing off.


----------



## mattie (Mar 23, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah might post one up if I get time later.



It's raining and I'm bored.

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=8911581#post8911581


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice one! I er had forgotten I'd said I'd do that!


----------

